# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  Visual Basic Video Tutorial (For Begenniers) - Bộ video hướng dẫn học Visual Basic dành cho người mớ

## Tretholotomo1992

*Visual Basic Video Tutorial (For Begenniers)*

*[replacer_img]*

This is a series of excellent beginners tutorials for vb
Divided in series of chapters...given in seperate links.....
*note*: (see it and i asure u thau u will learn the able of vb progaming..practically....download 1 or 2 chapter daily and get through it)



* Download-Tải về:*



> http://rapidshare.com/files/155682427/01_VB.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/155684049/02VB.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/155684674/03VB.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/155685249/04VB.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/155686073/05VB.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/155686756/06VB1.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/155687566/06VB2.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/155690410/07VB.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/155690884/08VB.rar
> ...

----------

